
Show HN: Multigrid Dreams with Hints of Recursion - rosshaker
https://rosshaker.com/alice.html
======
rosshaker
These are music portraits that unfold as you tap on the grid elements. This
show contains 9 digital art pieces - with a general theme of recursion.
Previously, I released a show focusing on the "uncanny valley" [0]. You can
find a discussion of that show on Hacker News here [1].

[0] [https://rosshaker.com/shows.html](https://rosshaker.com/shows.html) [1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17941815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17941815)

